# Humidity problems



## Ralph DeMayo (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok, so this Tuesday will be two weeks that i've had my little guy. He is doing awesome(except having a hard time with him taking crickets, live or dead) however my question is keeping humidity in a 40 breeder. Keeping the cycle 12 on and 12 off with basking temps hitting 105 to 108 and given the fact that a 40 breeder only gives you 3ft of length, how do you keep the humidity up. Ive covered much of the screen and when i mist during the on cycle, the humidity goes up for the short term then obviously the enclosure dry's out quickly. Using repti bark, he has a hide on the cool end and loves to burrow in it. I try to spray the reptibark in the hide alot but everything becomes dry quickly?? After the cycle kicks off and i mist at night, then the humidity stays around for awhile..thoughts??
Thanks so much and I'm sooo happy i have this forum to read and learn from.


----------



## Chris23039 (Mar 22, 2014)

A humidifier could help you, it'll be a lot easier with misting when you have a bigger tank with a thicker substrate amount


----------



## Ralph DeMayo (Mar 22, 2014)

Thx, yes definitely easier with bigger enclosures. I have 4, 6, and 8 ft enclosures for my snakes that are on newspaper and misting once every other day keeps humidity up around 60. Might do the humidifier and pipe some into the tegu's enclosure, but even then, you don't do that all day so when do you use the humidifier or fogger?? ughh!!!


----------



## RickyNo (Mar 22, 2014)

pics of tank?


----------



## Derek Doel (Apr 18, 2014)

i have 2 humidifiers going during the day and 1 at night to keep the humidity up. I have a fogger and then i purchased a humidifier from Home Depot and added a plastic tube that runs into the cage. My cage is 12 feet long, 3.5 feet wide and 4 feet tall, hence the 2 of them


----------



## Logan (Apr 18, 2014)

Try using cypress mulch/Eco earth blend instead of repti bark, and spread some damp moss around


----------



## RickyNo (Apr 24, 2014)

I wouldnt use cypress mulch at all, stick with soil/play sand/peat moss mix


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 24, 2014)

What kind of sand?


----------



## RickyNo (Apr 25, 2014)

play sand, you get it at home depot. like 3 bucks for 50 pounds of it. I used about 24 bags of soil, 100 pounds of play sand and half a bag of peat moss in my setup and thats with a false floor. I could only imagine if I had the entire cage 1.5 ft deep it would have taken so much more!


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 25, 2014)

My new tegu was never kept in substrate at all. She had reptile carpet and a couple towels. Poor thing didn't know what to do with it when I brought her home. She on Eco earth and aspen atm as it was all I had kicking around, and I had to take her with a days notice. Talk about crunch time!!  going today to grab some new stuff.


----------



## RickyNo (Apr 25, 2014)

glad you were able to rescue her


----------

